
D&D on Microsoft Surface multi-touch table - iamelgringo
http://www.boingboing.net/2009/10/29/dd-on-multi-touch-ta.html
======
roundsquare
I don't like it. The best part of D&D is the ability to ad-lib. Every attempt
I've seen to make the interaction through technology reduces this ability
(with, perhaps, the exception of simple chat rooms).

------
jonny_noog
This is probably going to give away what I spent a large portion of my youth
doing, but that is the most compelling application I have so far seen for the
multi-touch table.

